
Apple's Safari hits 10% browser market share - nickb
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/41580/113/
======
aneesh
One of the interesting things that graph shows is the IE market share on
weekends vs weekdays. It is noticeably lower on weekends, but only by ~5
percentage points.

People often argue that corporations that require employees to use IE are
boosting the browser's market share, but from these numbers, that effect seems
small. The weekend market share should be a reasonably decent estimate of
browser share without the "corporate effect".

~~~
zain
I think the "corporate effect" is mostly on IE6. I've seen that people who
have a choice to switch from IE6 usually do, but they switch to IE7, not
Firefox.

For example, my company gets a ton of hits from IE; about 50% IE7, 25% IE6,
and 10% Firefox (our software is for Windows, so we see almost no mac users).
The only one of those that drops considerably over the weekend is IE6 (by
about 10%) and IE7 spikes nearly as much (8%).

~~~
icefox
Yah except that I.E. 6 is 25%. The weekend drop should be _much_ larger if the
corporate effect was really true.

------
josefresco
I almost want to amend the title to read ...

Apple's Safari hits 10% browser market share on my sites.

or

Apple's Safari hits 10% browser market share. Results may vary, void where
prohibited.

------
SystemOut
I don't believe 10% for Safari. My sites see nearly 7 million unique visitors
a month and of that, almost 64% is IE (75% IE7, 23% IE6, and almost 2% IE8),
about 26% Firefox (I forgot the breakdown but FF3 is almost all of it), and
then you have Safari with 3% and Opera with nearly the same and then Chrome
with about 1.5%. I just looked at these numbers for yesterday's traffic.

Our sites are not specific to Windows or Mac, the United States is our highest
single geographic visitor but if you lump everyone else together then
international traffic is higher than our domestic traffic.

Take it for what it's worth but I just don't think 10% is valid.

~~~
jim-greer
That jibes with what we see at Kongregate. For the last 30 days Safari was 4%,
though we have a lot more Firefox than you do. Out of 6.6M uniques:

IE 49% (78% IE7, 21% IE6, 1% IE8)

Firefox 41% (95% FF3)

Safari 4%

Chrome 3%

Opera 2%

Our audience has a lot of teens and college students, heavily male, with US
about 48% and Europe making up most of the rest. 92% Windows, 6% Mac, 1%
Linux.

~~~
SystemOut
We don't have great age demographics on our traffic but in general it is
weighted relatively heavily towards men as well but older than I would guess
Kongregate's users are which probably explains the level of IE usages we see
compared to yours as I would guess the older the user population skews the
less likely they are to go and download something other than what came with
their operating system.

------
mmphosis
I think this shows the advantage that a default browser has on the two
vendors' operating systems. Amazingly, over 20% of people bothered to download
and install Firefox.

Mayhaps Ubuntu, The Google OS, and A Squeak-like OS based on Arc need to come
pre-installed on new hardware each with their respective default browser.

------
mrtron
Safari 4 is a pretty good user experience for me.

I used to use Firefox...but the new Safari just became my primary browser.

------
geuis
I guess I missed something, but it states early in the article safari has a
very low percent. How does it have 10% overall market share?

~~~
cosmo7
FTA: Safari dropped from 7.70% to 7.42%.

The (rather poorly explained) thrust of the article was that the beta release
temporarily increased the proportion of requests using that browser to 10%.

This is probably from people trying it out; I tried it but went back to
Firefox when I needed to do some work. I did the same thing with Chrome.

